
Disrupting supermarket industry by giving college students access to free food - nburuchara
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1VHPqjF3oTPN3nGRfGyG3ZgaPI3aRT24A?usp=sharing
======
gus_massa
Do you have at least a small text description? How can it be free?

The last post was title "Sell/buy groceries (used/unused) from your neighbors
with Pantry (prototype)" that makes more sense as a business model than
"free".

~~~
nburuchara
Hey gus_massa! If you click on the link and watch the video of the prototype
you'll see that consumers have the option of setting the price of items to $0
if they choose. Since they are selling off items from their own Pantry (2nd
hand groceries) it would be entirely possible that., for example, certain
college students could give away their semi-drank Coke away for free since
they don't have much use for it anyway!

